# "Das Arbeitsvolume reicht nicht aus" - Leistungsprobleme



## presetmanager (28. September 2007)

Ich habe eine etwa 300-MB-Große psd-Datei.
Beim Slicen gibt PS mir dann raus "Der Vorgang konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. Das Arbeitsvolume reicht nicht aus".
Damit ist ja ansich die Arbeitspartition gemeint.
Allerdings ist auf der ersten in der Rangordnung noch etwa 100gb frei, auf der zweiten nochmal das Dreifache.

Ich habe 3GB physikalischen RAM von denen PS z.B. bei Ausgabe des Fehlers etwa 800MB belegt.

Ich habe Photoshop in den Leistungseinstellungen wesentlich mehr "zugesichert".

Ständig nervt dieses Programm mit Fehlermeldungen bezüglich der Leistung, dabei muss es doch einfach nur den vorhandenen RAM belegen.
WIndoof-Auslagerungsdatei beträgt etwa 4gb.
Speicher soweit das Auge reicht.
Aber PS quengelt wie ein kleines Kind.

Hilfe?!


----------



## caretaker2006 (29. September 2007)

Als erstes Gehst du in die *Voreinstellung* >>> *Zusatzmodule und Virtueller Speicher*

Da würde ich eine Partition einstellen die nicht die Systempartition ist.

Dann *Voreinstellung* >>> *Arbeitsspeicher und Bildcache*

Auf 80%
Macht sinn wenn du nicht nebenher Surfst, oder so...

Aber warscheilich hast du das Problem, wenn du mit der Bridge arbeitest!

Da gehst du in die *Voreinstellung* >>> *Erweitert*

Und das siehst du es schon

*Maximale Größe verarbeitbarer Dateien *

Auf 400 MB

Ich hoffe dien Problem hat sich gelöst!


----------



## presetmanager (29. September 2007)

Hm, caretaker.
Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn:
1. ist die psd-Datei keine 400mb groß.
2. bezieht sich die Einstellung nur auf Footage-Dateien, also jpegs, tiffs,...
3. beziehen sich sämtliche Einstellungen im Bridge-Menü auf Bridge, nicht auf PS.
4. habe ich in diesem Fall nicht mit Bridge gearbeitet.
5. erübrigt sich...


Okay, wo findest du den Voreinstellungspunkt "Zusatzmodule und Virtueller Speicher"
(ich arbeite mit Photoshop CS3) ?
Zusatzmodule meint doch nur Plugins.
Ich kenne nur den Punkt "Leistung". 
Als Arbeitsvolumes sind ausschließlich nicht-Systempartitionen angegeben, wie bereits erwähnt mit genügend Speicherplatz für 100 Photoshops...

Ich begreife nicht, warum Photoshop meine Ressourcen nicht besser nutzt.


----------



## caretaker2006 (29. September 2007)

Da stand nix von PS 3, oder habe ich da was überlesen! 
Dann schreib doch PHOTOSHOP 3 rein!:suspekt:

400 MB, doch nur weil es größer wie 300 MB ist! Ich hätte auch 301 MB schreiben können


Vielleicht haben andere bessere Tipps!


----------



## presetmanager (29. September 2007)

Der default stand aber auf "400" und nicht auf "bis 300".

Nuja, danke trotzdem für deine Tipps.

Seit dem Vergrößern der Auslagerungsdatei in Windows habe ich zumindest keinen Absturz mehr gehabt geschweigedenn dieses nette kleine Problem, dass Photoshop einfach so das Abspeichern aus Speichermangel verweigert... * hihihi*


----------

